# Galloway Forest



## 2cv (Apr 11, 2018)

Last year I travelled down the Raiders Road. I saw no overnight parking notices so stayed elsewhere, a very attractive drive though. I've just read on FB that rangers are now enforcing the no overnight use of vehicles, strangely still encouraging tent widcamping but at least a hundred metres from vehicles.
The person posting on FB had received the following e mail in response to questioning the policy:




There are at least seven POIs on the Raiders Road alone.


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 11, 2018)

I posted a thread earlier with the same information chick. See thread Dumfries & Galloway


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 11, 2018)

To be fair the whole 'wildcamping' thang... Was only as I understand it envisaged to cover small backpacking tents....
I consider it lucky when we are frankly turned a blind eye too. 

At the end of the day I have personally witnessed the 'NED' Attitude exhibited when we were camping under canvas at the side of Loch Doon in the Galloway forest a year or two back. 

Piles of beer cans, and litter plus dead fire pits along with camping chairs with strategic holes cut in them, left at the, Loch side. 

Shame as ever a small highly visible number ruin things for the responsible ones.


----------



## peter palance (Apr 12, 2018)

*sorry*



2cv said:


> Last year I travelled down the Raiders Road. I saw no overnight parking notices so stayed elsewhere, a very attractive drive though. I've just read on FB that rangers are now enforcing the no overnight use of vehicles, strangely still encouraging tent widcamping but at least a hundred metres from vehicles.
> The person posting on FB had received the following e mail in response to questioning the policy:
> 
> View attachment 62587
> ...



could not see the write up  but never mind, pj


----------



## maingate (Apr 12, 2018)

peter palance said:


> could not see the write up  but never mind, pj



If you open it and click on it a couple of times it enlarges it.


----------



## runnach (Apr 12, 2018)

The gentleman outlines the country access code which never has included campers. As Runnach suggests how a self contained unit can be more damaging  than myself turning up on a cycle with tent defies any logic

The interesting admission, was that it is acknowledged it is a small minority causing issues but blanket ban,

Sadly we are seeing this more and more via to an extent the increase in motorhomes and more authorities adopting the same attitude

It stands to reason that more pressure is put on those locations that remain, short sighted policy the amount of motorhomes isn't about to diminish any time soon 

Channa


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 12, 2018)

runnach said:


> Just returned from a beautiful long walk along the golden sands of Morar. I took a pic of one tent erected well off, the beaten track. I nearly stumbled onto their latrine, disgusting.
> 
> Then came across some abandoned camp gear, along with empty bottles and tins, disgusting. Post pics on return home.
> 
> I really find it hard to understand the individuals who commit these littering crimes and, why oh why are the fingers pointed at folks like us, who really do care for our environment?



Because sadly there are a number of folks in all walks, of life that are frankly incapable of behaving like animals let alone civilised human beings.... 
And to be honest it doesn't seem to matter whether they are prince's or paupers OR camping under canvas OR a motorhome/camper costing many thousands. 

Frankly there has been talk of extending 'wild camping' permissions to the rest of the UK for some time....
 I dread to think of the consequences.

As I understand it the history of 'wild camping' North of the border was intended to promote enjoyment of the wild country by folks getting out and walking with a backpack.... 
NOT a bunch of NEDS with a slab of Tennants extra/bottle of Buckie in an untaxed Corsa 
Or for that matter a large number of motorhomes/campervans 

However the way that some spots have been plastered alll over the Internet/facebook making them overused by unimaginative sheeples... 
I suspect It won't be long before we all end up with some pretty draconian legislation in place.


----------



## oldhippy1 (Apr 12, 2018)

*raiders road*



2cv said:


> Last year I travelled down the Raiders Road. I saw no overnight parking notices so stayed elsewhere, a very attractive drive though. I've just read on FB that rangers are now enforcing the no overnight use of vehicles, strangely still encouraging tent widcamping but at least a hundred metres from vehicles.
> The person posting on FB had received the following e mail in response to questioning the policy:
> 
> View attachment 62587
> ...



Thats a shame spent a few nights there only one mishap my wolfhound disappeared for half an hour but it all ended well


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 12, 2018)

oldhippy1 said:


> Thats a shame spent a few nights there only one mishap my wolfhound disappeared for half an hour but it all ended well



Try being on the beach with Longdogs/sight hounds..... 

People think you're some sort of weirdo (well more than the usually do lol) 
Stood with a dog lead shouting some sort of imaginary hound to come back.


----------



## caledonia (Apr 12, 2018)

runnach said:


> Just returned from a beautiful long walk along the golden sands of Morar. I took a pic of one tent erected well off, the beaten track. I nearly stumbled onto their latrine, disgusting.
> 
> Then came across some abandoned camp gear, along with empty bottles and tins, disgusting. Post pics on return home.
> 
> I really find it hard to understand the individuals who commit these littering crimes and, why oh why are the fingers pointed at folks like us, who really do care for our environment?



You’ve had a good spell of weather I believe. Heading to Morar tmoro to pay respects to and old pal whose ashes we scattered there two years ago tmoro. It’s a shame such a beautiful spot gets abused by tenting Buckie swigging Morons. I will take my litter picker and some black bags and do my bit while I’m there.


----------



## DiAndy (Jul 21, 2018)

*Raiders Road rant*

Persecuted yet again due the idiot few. We have spent some great nights at Otter Pool. It has always been very clean with no litter or excrement. Can’t say the same for the car park near the viaduct, litter and poo (human) all around. 
Tenters do leave rubbish and poo in many places, I blame them. 
Still some hidden spots which we keep to ourselves now.


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Jul 21, 2018)

Galloway is our favourite place in all Scotland, it used to be so off the beaten track, sad that is's changing now and being spoiled by the few morons out there :mad2:.

Lesley


----------



## colinm (Jul 21, 2018)

2cv said:


> strangely still encouraging tent widcamping but at least a hundred metres from vehicles.





mistericeman said:


> To be fair the whole 'wildcamping' thang... Was only as I understand it envisaged to cover small backpacking tents....
> I consider it lucky when we are frankly turned a blind eye too.



The legislation on wild camping in Scotland is for tents and specifically excludes the use of vehicles.

The hundred metres is from any road or building.


----------



## DiAndy (Jul 22, 2018)

*Raiders Road rant*

We recently went to a wildcamping spot that had just been vacated by tenters and found a heap of rubbish just left for someone else to remove this included 21 disposable BBQ trays. 
Clearly tenters as the grass was so marked. 
N.B. We have been long term tenters/backpackers and have never seen so much litter being left by this new generation of weekend posers. 
It is only going to get worse sadly but at least we can reflect on the good times that we have had. 
How one gets grumpy as we age


----------



## Jazzbow (Jul 22, 2018)

Is it enforceable? I seem to recall Lomond and Trossachs were challenged and lost, or did I dream that?


----------

